# hair rubber bands- where to get em?



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

sallys and walmart only have the snag free- and those just slip right out- where do i get the strong durable kind- the ones that will stay in her little baby hair


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I get Maggie's top knot bands from here: The Finishing Touch. I believe that Marj, who makes fantastic bows gets her bands from here as well.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I use Dog Bands Medium 5/16 fine weight in yellow :smilie_daumenpos: They work very well.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I use Dog Bands Medium 5/16 fine weight in yellow :smilie_daumenpos: They work very well.[/B]


I need to get some of those. I think Stacy uses them, too. :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521797
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She does! Those bands are great!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521802
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I do like them! My fave bands.

But for top knots, they aren;t durable enough, i would go with a heavier weight


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

what's the wieght difference numbers all about? so what should i get for little 10 week old sophie- silky short hair?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> what's the wieght difference numbers all about? so what should i get for little 10 week old sophie- silky short hair?[/B]



For day to day, I use the yellow ones that andrea talked about, even for my puppies. They cause the least amount of damage and are easy to work with! But they aren't good for keeping bows in because they aren't thick enough. The Medium size medium weight would probably work fo rbow, but I don't make my own bows so I'm not an expert! I do know that a friend of mine used the yellow lite weight bands with her bows and the bows would not stay in the hair. I like the bands that Marj uses for the bows, maybe she can give you some insight with which ones to use!

[attachment=33490:IMG_9590.jpg]

Here is a pic of one of my pups with a yellow band in


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the sames ones just in black. They are for sure the best!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521802
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smilie_daumenpos: they are my favorite too!


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

Stacy- hope you don't mind that i did this- but being a photographer and all- I thought that photo was so great of your pup that I just HAD to edit it some-
not sure if it will turn out best here- being that it was copied from forum and only 72 res. but lets see- if you like it and want to email me full res of this photo- i could edit it some- brighten it up and focus it a bit more

let see if i remembered how to post fuller size









oh yeah- came out pretty good- it wouldn't be print quality though at 72 res.- took yellow out, brightened, added contrast, sharpened focus a bit- whatcha think? I see quite a bit of photos here that i want to edit some!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> I use Dog Bands Medium 5/16 fine weight in yellow :smilie_daumenpos: They work very well.[/B]


I love these too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy- hope you don't mind that i did this- but being a photographer and all- I thought that photo was so great of your pup that I just HAD to edit it some-
> not sure if it will turn out best here- being that it was copied from forum and only 72 res. but lets see- if you like it and want to email me full res of this photo- i could edit it some- brighten it up and focus it a bit more
> 
> let see if i remembered how to post fuller size
> ...



Oh that looks good! Thanks so much! 
I'm always wanting to 'fix' pics also, LOL. I took another shot from this 'photoshoot'
[attachment=33515:a.jpg]
[attachment=33514:IMG_9564.jpg]
It's always amazing what sharpen and desaturating the layer can do!!


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

not sure what photoshop you've got but do ctr u and then custom select yellow and you can take the yellow or whatever color casts out and i always add contrast- also go to levels and move the right arrow over to left and or do a curves adjustment and just bring the curve up slightly! so easy for animals- now with people of cours more stuff to do and know and then i use layers!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> not sure what photoshop you've got but do ctr u and then custom select yellow and you can take the yellow or whatever color casts out and i always add contrast- also go to levels and move the right arrow over to left and or do a curves adjustment and just bring the curve up slightly! so easy for animals- now with people of cours more stuff to do and know and then i use layers![/B]


We definitely need a graphic hints/tutorial section! I'm addicted to Photoshop and on occasion, spend WAY too much time with the program open! 
Unless I'm doing a sig or something, I don't bother doing color corrections. Ctrl U is my favorite shortcut though, I will use it with every graphics thing I make. It just makes the pictures POP. 

I have PS7, what do you use? Sorry we're hijacking the thread, but it's 'your' thread, right?


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

ps CS2


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy that pic of Frank or Chowder looks SO MUCH like Madi, it's uncanny. I thought it was Caira for a second. Sorry again, hijacking this thread haha!


----------

